# Colin Kaepernick's Attorney Says QB Blackballed 'Cause Of Donald Trump



## Arnold (May 30, 2018)

*Colin Kaepernick's Attorney Says QB Blackballed 'Cause Of Donald Trump*

Mark Geragos says he knows "beyond a shadow of a doubt" the NFL blackballed his client Colin Kaepernick ... and it's entirely because of Donald Trump.

Kaep's attorney -- who's reppin' the former QB in his collusion case against the league -- revealed some of the ammo he's usin' to prove his case on Amy Dash's podcast Tuesday ... and he says it all starts and ends with Trump's disdain for anthem protests.

"[We] got an owner under penalty of perjury testifying that he changed his mind after he was told what Trump said," Geragos said.

The league's new anthem policy ... the blackballing of Kaep ... the unwillingness to sign fellow anthem kneeler Eric Reid -- Geragos says it all stems from POTUS.

"The only reason -- and the owners will admit that -- they haven't signed [Kaepernick] is they're afraid of Trump, and they've colluded because of Trump."

Geragos added: "Basically, at this point, they've made the choice that they're going to opt on the side of the white, nationalistic side, as opposed to any other demographic."

*Source:* http://www.tmz.com/2018/05/30/colin-kaepernick-donald-trump-national-anthem-blackballed/


----------



## charley (May 30, 2018)

trumpski is the anti-American   #SAD


----------



## T Woods (May 30, 2018)

It's not because of agent orange, it's about $. Protest is as American as apple pie. It's having the freedom to do that which might get you killed in a communist country. If someone has an issue with non-violent protest they should relocate to a country where it is prohibited. This country was founded by means of protest. I do love the irony of a draft dodger pretending to be patriotic though.


----------



## OTG85 (May 30, 2018)

Kaepernick needs to take a knee right in front of a bus


----------



## charley (May 30, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Kaepernick needs to take a knee right in front of a bus



you do know, he took a knee to protest police on black violence....  it was trump that changed it into some kind of patriotic flag protest... do you care about facts ??  we all know that both prince and trump are more interested in 'alternative facts'[lies]?..  are you a follower also ??


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2018)

charley said:


> you do know, he took a knee to protest police on black violence....  it was trump that changed it into some kind of patriotic flag protest... do you care about facts ??  we all know that both prince and trump are more interested in 'alternative facts'[lies]?..  are you a follower also ??



yeah great he should have done that on his own time not while at work....oh well he learned the hard way now he is unemployed.


----------



## T Woods (May 31, 2018)

Prince said:


> yeah great he should have done that on his own time not while at work....oh well he learned the hard way now he is unemployed.



I can't argue with that. If you're being paid to do a job and you do something outside of the guidelines of your job you have to understand that consequences are potentially involved.


----------



## BadGas (May 31, 2018)

so protest police on black violence all you want.. 

Just don't do it during the national anthem.. that stage is off limits to everyone... but hey. thanks for ruining football. I'm sure your message was well received. 





charley said:


> you do know, he took a knee to protest police on black violence....  it was trump that changed it into some kind of patriotic flag protest... do you care about facts ??  we all know that both prince and trump are more interested in 'alternative facts'[lies]?..  are you a follower also ??


----------



## charley (May 31, 2018)

Prince said:


> yeah great he should have done that on his own time not while at work....oh well he learned the hard way now he is unemployed.




that is a 'pro football players' time....  if you and trump would let that rest of us show respect as we feel it, things will get better.. 

Hey Rob, have you noticed that guys like gassy , OTG85 and soiledasshole are always in lock step with what you say.....  ?. 

you say 'jump', and they say 'how high'.. one thing followers aren't... are good leaders...    #SAD        ..


----------



## Zaphod (May 31, 2018)

Nobody owes Kaepernick a job.  Actions have consequences.  Protest your shit on your own time.


----------



## charley (May 31, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Nobody owes Kaepernick a job.  Actions have consequences.  Protest your shit on your own time.




.. truth is.... the game clock had not been started..  it is a pregame ceremony that is only a few years old...how about some facts .


----------



## Arnold (May 31, 2018)

charley said:


> .. truth is.... the game clock had not been started..  it is a pregame ceremony that is only a few years old...how about some facts .



once they put that uniform on they are on the clock.


----------



## charley (May 31, 2018)

Prince said:


> once they put that uniform on they are on the clock.



WTF are you talking about??     because you say it doesn't make it so...       so Trumpian,,      ...


----------



## solidassears (May 31, 2018)

Prince said:


> *Colin Kaepernick's Attorney Says QB Blackballed 'Cause Of Donald Trump*
> 
> Mark Geragos says he knows "beyond a shadow of a doubt" the NFL blackballed his client Colin Kaepernick ... and it's entirely because of Donald Trump.
> 
> ...



Of course it's trumps falut; when your a lib, you never do anything wrong, everything is someone else's fault.


----------



## charley (May 31, 2018)

Prince said:


> *Colin Kaepernick's Attorney Says QB Blackballed 'Cause Of Donald Trump*
> 
> Mark Geragos says he knows "beyond a shadow of a doubt" the NFL blackballed his client Colin Kaepernick ... and it's entirely because of Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


*TMZ is a known 'Trump site' *

TMZ has a history of ​defending unsavory characters and making ​questionable coverage deals with celebrities, but many gossip readers were still shocked to see the site vigorously defend and promote President Trump during, and after, the 2016 election. Alongside regular coverage of the Kardashians and Justin Bieber, the site often runs ​pro-Trump stories and reports that seems to be sourced directly to the White House. Thanks to a ​new investigation from ThinkProgress, we know now for sure that this agenda is coming directly from TMZ's creator and editor, Harvey Levin, who is a close friend of Trump's.
Current and former staffers ​told ThinkProgress that Levin is in regular contact with Trump, and that he often writes the pro-Trump reports himself (TMZ does not use bylines). One staffer said that during the campaign, it was pretty common to hear Levin's secretary say, Trump is calling you. Other sources said that First Lady Melania Trump has called Levin, as well.
I think what it comes down to is that Harvey just really likes powerful people, and he really likes having friends who are powerful, and who better than the President of the United States? one staffer said. I think he's just blinded by the fact that the President calls him on the phone. I think he just thinks that's really cool, which I think is unfortunate.​


----------



## OTG85 (May 31, 2018)

charley said:


> that is a 'pro football players' time....  if you and trump would let that rest of us show respect as we feel it, things will get better..
> 
> Hey Rob, have you noticed that guys like gassy , OTG85 and soiledasshole are always in lock step with what you say.....  ?.
> 
> you say 'jump', and they say 'how high'.. one thing followers aren't... are good leaders...    #SAD        ..




Just the same beliefs thats all. Prince started this forum and IML years ago and has become quite successful doing so. He doesnt hide in the shadows and just collect a check like most would do in his shoes. I know this from fact because Im on 8 different boards. I dont jump any hoops for him or anybody here. If we had the same outlook or beliefs our relationship would be different but your gay and I dont like it but I respect your opinion.


----------



## charley (May 31, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> Just the same beliefs thats all. Prince started this forum and IML years ago and has become quite successful doing so. He doesnt hide in the shadows and just collect a check like most would do in his shoes. I know this from fact because Im on 8 different boards. I dont jump any hoops for him or anybody here. If we had the same outlook or beliefs our relationship would be different but your gay and I dont like it but I respect your opinion.





I've been on over 20 different boards...  you are an ass kisser, it's who you are.... the point of your post is to let prince know that your lips are on his asshole, that's all I can hear... It's hard to respect your opinion when you just admitted that princes opinion is your opinion...  you are a lackey and a follower..  it's ok


----------



## BadGas (Jun 1, 2018)

Hey, do you notice that you're outnumbered no matter where you go. It don't matter if "rob" is doing the posting or not. 

Your just a complete fucking moron. You don't deserve to call yourself an American citizen ... I'd gladly trade your piece shit ass for one those poor mexican wanting to come here to make a better life for them and their family. 

I thought for a minute that you were just putting on a act... back during the debates and up to the elections...  Then i thought maybe it was just your feelings were hurt.. bc trump won. but like a normal person .. you'd get over it and come back to the table.. The way we did with obama.. 

Now i realize you were never at the table to begin with... you whinny ass little turd nugget



charley said:


> that is a 'pro football players' time....  if you and trump would let that rest of us show respect as we feel it, things will get better..
> 
> Hey Rob, have you noticed that guys like gassy , OTG85 and soiledasshole are always in lock step with what you say.....  ?.
> 
> you say 'jump', and they say 'how high'.. one thing followers aren't... are good leaders...    #SAD        ..


----------



## BadGas (Jun 1, 2018)

Charley you couldn't find your own asshole if it land on your face...

I bet you get lost in your own house.. which is made of cardboard no doubt.. 



charley said:


> I've been on over 20 different boards...  you are an ass kisser, it's who you are.... the point of your post is to let prince know that your lips are on his asshole, that's all I can hear... It's hard to respect your opinion when you just admitted that princes opinion is your opinion...  you are a lackey and a follower..  it's ok


----------



## charley (Jun 1, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Charley you couldn't find your own asshole if it land on your face...
> 
> I bet you get lost in your own house.. which is made of cardboard no doubt..



it ain't my fault that you're a follower,,, get a life dude, things will get better    ?..


----------



## solidassears (Jun 1, 2018)

charley said:


> it ain't my fault that you're a follower,,, get a life dude, things will get better    ?..



Follower? LOL there is no one here as much a follower and hover as you Charile; you follow CNN or anyone who has shit to say about Trump; that is all you care about. You don't give a shit about what is true or false; just as long as it's anti Trump; that's all you care about. What a dolt; sheeple, follower of George Soros or Hillary or Obama... talk about get a life! Hahahahahahahaha no one here has anything like your obsession with Trump so hows about you get a life; probably the best you can do is what you're doing now; hate Trump, that is your life DUDE!


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 1, 2018)

What a sad, sad life at that. I hope it gets better at the concentration camp you'll be in a couple years away.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 1, 2018)

Right .. the game clock doesn't start til after the National Anthem is played.. and homage is paid to our flag, country, and servicemen and servicewomen who have sacrificed (not for politics), and are currently sacrificing for their country, in the name of Freedom worldwide. Remember, we all believe we are fighting to free others from oppression.. Sometimes we turn around and realize that the politicians have duped us.. but thats a different conversation.. 

The National Anthem is pure.. as is the sacrifice made by our Armed Forces and our Veterans.. The time prior to the start of the game, when we as a nation honor those who served and sacrificed.. and honor our country and flag, is not ones own personal soapbox with which voice a personal opinion thru speech or action. 



charley said:


> .. truth is.... the game clock had not been started..  it is a pregame ceremony that is only a few years old...how about some facts .


----------



## BadGas (Jun 1, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> but your gay and I dont like it but I respect your opinion.



I like trannys because im not gay


----------



## BadGas (Jun 1, 2018)

Hmm ... get a life ??

Charley post count 10654
BadGas post count  2463

Clearly I do have a life .. You lack IQ.. Will someone please send this turd basket an original idea and a lifetime supply of Ginkgo biloba



charley said:


> it ain't my fault that you're a follower,,, get a life dude, things will get better    ?..


----------



## botamico (Jun 8, 2018)

Who cares about kaepernick?


----------



## BadGas (Jun 8, 2018)

Colin who ? 



botamico said:


> Who cares about kaepernick?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 8, 2018)

his latest stunt is suing Trump and Pence because apparently they are now the reason no team picked him up.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jun 8, 2018)

Just a weak, trouble-making, libtard pussy (who sucks) and needs to blame others for their own troubled life /story.


----------



## botamico (Jun 9, 2018)

Nobody likes their money getting fucked up. The NFL was losing money because of the kneeling. It doesn't matter who you are, fuck up someone's wallet and you'll get canned.


----------



## charley (Jun 9, 2018)

OTG85 said:


> What a sad, sad life at that. I hope it gets better at the concentration camp you'll be in a couple years away.  




so this is your contribution ??    #SAD


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah.. had nothing to do with how bad he played... which was the reason he was on the sidelines to begin with .. and able to take a knee. 

If it was so important to him.. he should have just taken a knee in the middle of games he was playing .. That would've been a real statement.. 





Prince said:


> his latest stunt is suing Trump and Pence because apparently they are now the reason no team picked him up.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

What is it that you contribute thats so special ??? 

I haven't seen you help 1 person on either of these forums in over a year at least. 



charley said:


> so this is your contribution ??    #SAD


----------



## botamico (Jun 11, 2018)

Truth is he made a decision to stand up for what he believes in and now he has to live with the results. There's consequences for everything, good and bad and that's life. It'll get better when some politicians and rich who think they can get away with shit start having to answer for their actions.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2018)

BadGas said:


> What is it that you contribute thats so special ???



Chuck contributes racism and hate to the forum and then points at everyone else.


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

I've caught onto this.. Was there ever a time when he was involved, with the whole fitness aspect of why this board exists... or helping members out ???

Like before he became obsessed with things like gerrymandering and reverse racism. 



Prince said:


> Chuck contributes racism and hate to the forum and then points at everyone else.


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2018)

Prince said:


> Chuck contributes racism and hate to the forum and then points at everyone else.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

BadGas said:


> I've caught onto this.. Was there ever a time when he was involved, with the whole fitness aspect of why this board exists... or helping members out ???
> 
> Like before he became obsessed with things like gerrymandering and reverse racism.





charley said:


>



Oh.. sorry Charley.. I guess I should've added "smoking pot" when I listed the couple of things that you're obsessed with .. My bad.

But hey. .since you're here... What say you ??? When's the last time you actually helped someone round here.. with something related to the gym or fitness or "supplements" ?


----------



## charley (Jun 11, 2018)

Prince said:


>


----------



## Arnold (Jun 11, 2018)

charley said:


>



oh yes we all know what you really like!


----------



## BadGas (Jun 11, 2018)

That's why he's obsessed with his weed.. it relaxes his asshole, as the cock slides in! 



Prince said:


> oh yes we all know what you really like!


----------

